# My Initial Thoughts on Jeff's Naked Rib Rub



## mjk2374 (Nov 7, 2007)

I bought the sauce and rub recipes the other day and I whipped up a batch of the rub tonight.

I can't wait to try it! It tastes really good just eating some of it straight out of your hand.

The thing that impressed me the most with the flavor of the rub is the fact that you can taste every flavor you expect in a rub, but no specific flavor is overpowering. That balance is going to really taste good after several hours in the smoker. Balance along with complex flavor is what separates a gourmet food from good food.

 Hopefully, the weather will cooperate this weekend so I can try it.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 7, 2007)

We would love to see pictures of the before and after!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 7, 2007)

Just don't give away the secret mixture...


----------



## moltenone (Nov 7, 2007)

it's a great rub,wait till you see the end results,and the flavor.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Mark


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 7, 2007)

MJK -

The rub almost turns into a sauce when you put it on the meat. Pretty neat actually. I like it a alot lightler than recommended then sprinkle a little on after the smoking starts. Great stuff! 

And the sauce is real good added to Italian salad dressing too! It's kind of become my "house dressing." Great on pasta salad!


----------

